# Got ahead of my self



## Battou (May 22, 2009)

Taken with Nikkor 50mm on Nikon FM, ASA 800 (Uncropped Full frame)






Well....this one is not conceptually the gratest photo, I had taken the skull off the deck and shot it in a more natural environment but I dun screwed them up, I had the camera metering for 200 with 800 in the body, additionally I was shooting for a stop of over exposure so the more thought out ones are unsalvagable  This is the only shot of the skull that turned out so here it is.


----------



## Hobbes (May 22, 2009)

Poor deer or whatever it was 
hmm you know you should have brought it home and hang it on your wall as a decoration for rich people


----------



## Battou (May 24, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> Poor deer or whatever it was
> hmm you know you should have brought it home and hang it on your wall as a decoration for rich people



That was taken on my back porch...so yeah it's already at the house. That was it's original intended purpose but the one who shot and cleaned it moved and forgot to take it. It's not something I am overly into myself so it just kind of sits there.


----------



## polymoog (May 25, 2009)

Nice pic, cool title


----------



## farmerj (May 25, 2009)

Nice euromount.  Little more time in the sun bleaching.   Will be interesting to see how it would turn out.

Could be an interesting one to follow.


----------



## Battou (May 25, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Big (Jun 15, 2009)

I love this picture. Kind of spiritual in a way.


----------



## Battou (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## sleepingdragon (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice shot Battou.


----------



## Battou (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

